# Ceramic vase



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

What is the safest way for me to cut the top of this ceramic vase? It is too big to fit on top of our kitchen cabinets unless it's cut.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

3" diamond grinding wheel for ceramic tile. It's going to be tricky getting a nice straight presentable cut however.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ironlight said:


> 3" diamond grinding wheel for ceramic tile. It's going to be tricky getting a nice straight presentable cut however.


is that the only way/ It doesn't have to be perfect since it is 8 ft off of the ground.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Take it to the Home Depot or to a tile store and ask them to make the cut on a big wet saw---

You would be surprised at some of the goofy things I've cut for people over the years


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> Take it to the Home Depot or to a tile store and ask them to make the cut on a big wet saw---
> 
> You would be surprised at some of the goofy things I've cut for people over the years


ok thx


----------

